# Help on ID?



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure what this little guy is,but I picked it up about 2 months ago.

I would say its roughly the size of a toonie, or large coin, without its fins.

Also note the red spot on the rear fin it just developed about a month ago. That definitely was not there when I purchased it.
Also the top of the top most fin is also getting a red tinge to the ends now.

At first I thought some kind of tetra maybe, what's your opinions?









http://imgur.com/sM0EW


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a bitterling


----------



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks !It is a bitterling ! Been bugging me for a while !


----------

